# What's the most you've ever spent on a pedal?



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Just seen a reverb ad for a $600k pedal and it got me pondering what the most I've every spent on a pedal was. I mean I have nothing against cost effective pedals or anything but sometimes you just have to splurge to get what you're looking for IMO . Personally the two that top my list are a Foxrox captain coconut that I spent $700 on and a silver Klon that I had about $1500 into. Were they worth it? Well yes and no, they both sounded great but after having them for a while I realized stepping on something that expensive gave me anxiety! So off they went. Now most of what I have are in the $100-300 range with a few that are worth more but were gifted to me. What's your comfort zone?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm trying to think about all the pedals I've ever owned over the last 40 years or so, and I don't think I've ever spent more than $100, or even that much. Of course, if one translates a $70 MXR pedal in the late 1970's into today's dollars, that probably equates to more than $100. But nominally, no, never $100 or more. These days, usually $60 or less. People have _given_ me stuff, out of appreciation, that's worth more than $100, but I've never spent, of my own accord, what those pedals would go for retail, let alone stupid E-bay prices.

That certainly doesn't shut me out of having plenty of nice boxes, but I don't hunt for things I want, or am persuaded I ought to want. I simply end up enjoying the things I stumble onto for good prices, and build stuff I won't likely stumble onto.

Here's a scan of a 1981 Electro-Harmonix pricelist.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Most of what’s on my board ranges between $50-$150, but a few pieces jump out as more expensive. My Harben Audio Octave Fuzz was about $180 CAD all in at the time, that’s probably the most I’ve spent on a new pedal.

I tend to buy my pedals used, because I’m not looking for anything too specific at the moment. Last pedal I bought was a Boss blues driver.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Peterson strobstomp tuner was 280. That’s the most expensive pedal that I have and I mainly got it bcs it’s big and I can see it w/0ut wearing glasses.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Dunno if it’s my record, but I just spent five bills on a Darkglass bass OD.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Not sure exact value, but I've got around $150 in trade value into my Naymark Smokestack tube OD, and I sold my 1983 Small Stone for about the same.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

$100 on my Box of Rock, OD/distortion used pedal. 

Great pedal with lots of spunk.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I paid $140 new for my Holy Grail reverb. Only pedal I've ever bought new.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I generally float between $100-200. But you already know this. 
However I did spend somewhere around 1200-1300 on pedals that one month.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

1999 I spent 499.00 for my Digitech RP7...... i think the Keeley D and M pedal was 312.00 with taxes

Edit...... I did pay 800.00 for an EP3 Echoplex


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Single-effect pedals (not single button, single effect) - $500 used on my big sky. Multi's would easily be my Fractal FX8 (over $1k).


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Under $200 for me. I've picked up lots of great pedals used in the $80-120 range.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

$400 for my Source Audio Ventris - and worth every penny!


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

I probably average between $200 and $300 per pedal...but have spent much more on some as they come and go. The most expensive ones were a Silver Klon, H9 Max, and the big box Strymons. The Origin Effects Revival Drive will likely be my next ridiculously expensive pedal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think over $400 on a big box POG. I kind of regretted it and tried to flip it, then really got into it for a long time. I still have it even though I don't really use it anymore, but it looks cool, especially with it not being made anymore.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

$600k for a pedal. Sheeee - ite! 

The most I've paid is about $200. I think that's what my TC SCF cost me in the early 80's, which was a lot back then. Since then I've been able to keep it under that, the most expensive in the last decade probably being the Timmy I bought new. 

$600k for a guitar pedal, though. Why? I could see it if they were attached to this. Even with 3 pedals, @ $1.8M, it would be a huge bargain.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Only new pedal I ever purchases was HoF Mini -- I think it was an Amazon.ca sale that made it cheaper new than anyone on Kijiji was asking on used at the time; pretty effective -- put it into the effects loop and forget it. All others were/are used. Most expensive is Van Weelden Royal Overdrive (under a grand, but more expensive than most used tube amps; you can pay over a grand on Reverb for it, if you like); didn't fully dig it at first, but have seemed to have gotten the hang of it now, pretty awesome, don't regret. Next most expensive was a KoT, I believe.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I don' recall ever spending more then $100 on a single pedal unless you count my leslie 925 as one !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't recall paying over $400 on any pedal that I've owned. I could say the most expensive ones are the Strymon Flint and El Capistan, followed by my Klon KTR which are all on my board right now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

North of $400 new for a Zvex Double Rock.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

Most expensive was a Strymon Mobius.

Returned it during the trial period for full price.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Don’t know if this counts but a Boss GP-10 with GK-3 pickup for 650$. 
Still my main rig and it replaced all my amps. 

It seems there’s a LOT of dishonest people in this thread too. ^)@#


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cups said:


> It seems there’s a LOT of dishonest people in this thread too. ^)@#


Dishonest, or simply not forthcoming?

Every time I look at the show-us-your-pedal-board thread, my first reaction is generally "Where the hell do these people get the money for that?". So maybe the folks with the pricey pedalboards are simply not owning up to their rig here, after seeing what the more economical folks are like.

Either that, or if they have the dough for $2000 pedalboards, they also have the dough to be in the Caribbean for the long weekend and just didn't get around to posting yet.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Dishonest, or simply not forthcoming?
> 
> Every time I look at the show-us-your-pedal-board thread, my first reaction is generally "Where the hell do these people get the money for that?". So maybe the folks with the pricey pedalboards are simply not owning up to their rig here, after seeing what the more economical folks are like.
> 
> Either that, or if they have the dough for $2000 pedalboards, they also have the dough to be in the Caribbean for the long weekend and just didn't get around to posting yet.


There's always deals to be had, just a matter of timing


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Aren’t too many 100$ pedals for sale in the for sale threads.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Cups said:


> Aren’t too many 100$ pedals for sale in the for sale threads.


Debatable, but one could assume they're not with shipping costs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll assume normal single or double/triple pedals are what is meant. 

Visual Sound VS/XO $210 new


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Garnet Herzog


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

My Schaffer Replica, Vibe Machine and El Capistan were all around $500, well worth it though.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Hammerhands said:


> Garnet Herzog


Always wanted to try one of those!


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I have purchased a few used pedals around $300, El Capistan, TS808 HW, and an Arcane Analog tone bender. All purchased used and have since been sold at a slight loss.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The only one i spent more than $200 on was my Bass Driver DI - is that a pedal? Everything else was under $150, though some of that was in the early 80s. I think I spent $130 on my Boss CE-2 in around '82 - I think they still are still in that ballpark for a new one. At the time I was making $4/hr.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That was my experience, too, @bw66 . Paying $150 for a pedal when I was making $5/hour was a big deal. Thirty years later, some of the $150 pedals out there seem like pretty good deals. I just choose not to go much north of that.



Cups said:


> It seems there’s a LOT of dishonest people in this thread too. ^)@#


Can't speak for others, but none here. I have some expensive pedals, but well bought used. My $600 L6 M9 was $165. My $300 EH B9 was $100. You just gotta be willing and able to jump when you see 'em.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


>


No Echoflanger?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

$640+taxes for a CBA Tonal Recall RKM


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Most of my pedals were purchased used, but I did spend $700US or so on an Echoczar, with a four year wait.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> Most of my pedals were purchased used, but I did spend $700US or so on an Echoczar, with a four year wait.


I had never heard of Toneczar Pedals until recently when I was looking through some pics on TGP. I would be curious to try one out some time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> No Echoflanger?


I guess the only response is that it was 1981.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Always wanted to try one of those!


You and I both!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Feb 27, 2011)

I bought the Boss ME-50B a few months ago for about $300. It has pretty much every effect I’ll ever need. I don’t even know how to use everything yet. Ha!


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

I just spent about $300 on the freqout feedback pedal and power supply - a lot to spend - really pleased with the pedal though - I'd say they nailed it - controllable feedback at low and/or clean sound/volume! who'da thought?


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Boomerang $400 (used).


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Origin Effects Revival Hot Rod Custom - $1092 

Origin Effects Cali76-TX - $675+tax

Prophecysound Pi-Phase Mk2 - $700

Gurus Sinasoid - $584 

Gurus Echosex 2 T7E - $1000 

Chase Bliss Audio Spectre blue knobs - approx $600


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can’t compete with any of you. My budget was $100 on a distortion pedal and that was it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> No Echoflanger?


I believe the "Polychorus" was actually the same thing as the Echoflanger.

And since the thread was started before my most recent purchase, I made a bit of money volunteering for a study last year, so after I was finished and they paid me, I strolled down the hill to Steve's Music, topped up my honorarium a bit, and scored an EHX Attack Decay for around $160.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I also spent north of $400 on a Dr Scientist Heisenberg pedal.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> I can’t compete with any of you. My budget was $100 on a distortion pedal and that was it.


more expensive doesn’t always mean better, it usually just means people are bored with disposable income. My favourite pedal on my board right now is a vintage version of something that you can buy new for $99 and I have $300 sunk into on just because it’s 30 years old.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

That would be my Son of Kong pedal made by Spontaneous Audio Devices - currently $395 US. 

Spontaneous Audio Devices -  Son of Kong


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Most of my pedals were bought used &/or on sale--and a couple were gifts.
So most were under $100 -including a couple of new ones.
But some were between $100 & $200--I did consider one that was a bit over $200, but found a different one I liked better for less.

Probably the one I spent the most on was my TC Electronic Sub N Up.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

About $400 Canadian. Keeley Darkside = Grade 12 Graduation gift for my youngest son.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

TC Electronics Timefactor. 2/3 switches were failing, awesome pedal but built like shit. My empress superdelay has been a decent comprise but also has issues.

Probably time to downtrade to a simple analogue. 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Strymon. It’s gotta be Strymon.

But there’s a lot of KoT, Klon’s & other “boo-teak” stuff out there, that *IS *worth what the artist can & does, get out of it.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

J-75 said:


> Boomerang $400 (used).


One of my more expensive pedals as well. Getting them in Canada (back when they were gen1) was pretty tough. I also have an Original Ross Compressor (600$) and a Whammy II (the black one) which is now getting pretty pricey.

Oddly, I never use the expensive pedals, they were for a project that never really went anywhere. I should likely unload them.

C


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I honestly don't remember but I'm guessing it would have been between $300 and $400, certainly not more than that. Seems to me I had a Leslie sim pedal of some sort that was north of $300.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I believe a little over $400 on a pedal that is selling for more than that now. 

I still have it.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

My Eventide TimeFactor, bought new when it was the thing out there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Strymon. It’s gotta be Strymon.
> 
> But there’s a lot of KoT, Klon’s & other “boo-teak” stuff out there, that *IS *worth what the artist can & does, get out of it.


I won my Strymon, otherwise I likely wouldn't have one.

(One friend on hearing I had a Strymon pedal remarked, "And you're not divorced?"


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

$335 CAD for a previously enjoyed belle epoch deluxe


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I just spent $308 cdn on a Spunloud Leon’s Railer Phaser.

It is by far the most I’ve ever spent on a pedal.

Its a pedal that was built as a one off for my favourite guitarist- Chris Rest of Lagwagon and it’s actually a flanger technically.

The builder announced he was going to make 10 only as result of a couple requests he had for them after posting on his Instagram. I have never owned anything cool or limited like that so figured why not, I have enough pedals I don’t use to sell a couple to make up the cost. 

Haven’t got it yet should arrive this week though as it’s in the mail.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Satellite Amp "The Sphynx" Tube Preamp 
at CAN$591 + Custom/Duties


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Source Audio C4 for $350. Still in the mail. Before that I'm not sure... somewhere around $250 I'd guess.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I spent $300 on a RC-30 and $40 on an FS-6 to go with it, both used?


----------

